# Does anyone else experience this



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Yup. Absolutely. All the time with my neighbors and in-laws.

In the salt, I think its more about sight casting vs blind casting.

Two completely different perspectives and approaches.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Almost everyone I fish with is wondering why I fly fish. I will even take a fly rod when fishing with them while they are throwing soft plastics. I catch a lot less fish now, but the satisfaction per fish is much higher for me.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I feel more confident with a fly rod in my hand in many situations. As crboggs mentioned it's the difference between sight fishing and blind casting. If I want to get my blind casting fix I will head to my lake and sling a plastic frog or worm for the morning. Otherwise I much prefer the interaction of a well placed fly. For me watching the eat on something I tied is what keeps me coming back for more.


----------



## roel02 (Sep 24, 2013)

Conventional fishing for me is like hunting with a rifle pointing at a deer feeder that goes off every morning at 7am with hopes of seeing that big buck that’s keeps showing up on the game cam.
Flyfishing is like walking and stalking the ranch with a bow in hand and having to wait for the deer to get within 20-40 yards to take an accurate and ethical shot. 
I prefer the latter.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Your right, they ask questions and wonder why,.... UNTIL the bug, bites them. Then they get it.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I've said this before. I believe that anglers evolve in distinct stages. First, it's about catching a fish. Then it's about catching a lot of fish. Then, one strives to catch a big fish. After that, a whole lot of big fish. All of these stages are focused on bragging rights; on impressing others with your angling prowess. Eventually, many of us progress to the point where we no longer care about impressing others. It becomes about self-gratification. It's purely personal. That's when many anglers limit themselves to fly fishing, when many hunters limit themselves to the bow, or the handgun, or the camera. You're in it solely for the satisfaction of personal goals, and what anyone else thinks is immaterial. Nirvana, if you will.


----------



## ianwilson (Apr 16, 2019)

hipshot said:


> I've said this before. I believe that anglers evolve in distinct stages. First, it's about catching a fish. Then it's about catching a lot of fish. Then, one strives to catch a big fish. After that, a whole lot of big fish. All of these stages are focused on bragging rights; on impressing others with your angling prowess. Eventually, many of us progress to the point where we no longer care about impressing others. It becomes about self-gratification. It's purely personal. That's when many anglers limit themselves to fly fishing, when many hunters limit themselves to the bow, or the handgun, or the camera. You're in it solely for the satisfaction of personal goals, and what anyone else thinks is immaterial. Nirvana, if you will.


This! I don't think it could be said any better.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

It is too easy the other ways. The only problem I see; is noodling next?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

hipshot said:


> I've said this before. I believe that anglers evolve in distinct stages. First, it's about catching a fish. Then it's about catching a lot of fish. Then, one strives to catch a big fish. After that, a whole lot of big fish. All of these stages are focused on bragging rights; on impressing others with your angling prowess. Eventually, many of us progress to the point where we no longer care about impressing others. It becomes about self-gratification. It's purely personal. That's when many anglers limit themselves to fly fishing, when many hunters limit themselves to the bow, or the handgun, or the camera. You're in it solely for the satisfaction of personal goals, and what anyone else thinks is immaterial. Nirvana, if you will.


Nailed it


----------



## Andrew Jones (Mar 22, 2016)

It's about the challenge. If I catch a couple of fish per outing, then I am happy. If not, I am blessed to be able to go and try. With that said, I have found that I still catch as many fish as ever before and out-fish my conventional friends quite often with the fly rod. And once you do catch that big speckled trout, or whatever, you can say that you have done something that most top-notch conventional fishermen have never done.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I’ve found that conventional tackle will generally produce more reds than fly fishing, but it’s not all that uncommon to catch more specks on flies than on plastic or even live shrimp at times.

One day I paddled put to a reef in St. Charles Bay and was catching specks in the adjacent gut as the tide ran out. Five waders on the other side were watching me. I hollered at them to come on, there were plenty of fish. With two of them throwing live shrimp under a cork and the other three throwing plastic, I outfished them by a huge margin with my fly. That’s happened more than once.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Lol. I feel ya. It drives my Dad, an old school live bait hippie, nuts that I fly fish.


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

If you are congratulating yourself for fishing with a fly rod then you are not as far along the angling spectrum as you think.
It is easy to get stuck in a "purist phase" where you only fish a fly rod because your self-esteem demands it.

A flyrod is just another way to fish. 
Don't get caught up in thinking that a fly rod is the "most noble" way to fish. 
Such a thing does not exist.


----------



## Scrather (Mar 12, 2018)

The others have said it well, the stalking, catching a fish on a lure you painstakingly made. I’d add a couple more aspects, one is that you can’t flyfish on the rail of a party boat next to a bunch of other anglers; it forces you to have a bit of distance and that often leads to solitude. A second is that to catch a fish you have to put a number of skills together including being in the right place, completing a good cast which is in itself a satisfying feeling, and then you get to see and feel the eat. When everyone used mono that had stretch in it the strike felt through the fly line was all by itself because you could feel a lot more through the fly line than through mono, now with braid it is closer but still that feel through the fly line is pretty awesome. Fly fishing for trout is also different...you know the fish are there, it is a question of cracking a code with your choice and presentation of flies that can be satisfying. You can go for two hours fishless, then switch from a dry to a nymph and have three fish in ten minutes and know that you figured out what the fish are feeding on.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

numbskull said:


> If you are congratulating yourself for fishing with a fly rod then you are not as far along the angling spectrum as you think.
> It is easy to get stuck in a "purist phase" where you only fish a fly rod because your self-esteem demands it.
> 
> A flyrod is just another way to fish.
> ...


The point is not which method is the noblest. That’s an individual opinion. The point is which method is the most rewarding. I’d rather catch one red on the fly than a dozen on the levelwind. I simply derive more enjoyment from it. And any method that increases the challenge can be said to be nobler.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

numbskull said:


> If you are congratulating yourself for fishing with a fly rod then you are not as far along the angling spectrum as you think.
> It is easy to get stuck in a "purist phase" where you only fish a fly rod because your self-esteem demands it.
> 
> A flyrod is just another way to fish.
> ...


A boat load of googans can’t just show up with very little, if any, fishing experience and grab fly rods and load up a box of fish like this. I get sick of seeing these meat haul Facebook and Instagram hero shots all the time like these guys really have great fishing skills. Any group of knuckleheads can call a croaker guide here and rape our fishery. BUT IT’S LEGAL! 
I love my conventional gear but fly fishing is so satisfying.


----------



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

hipshot said:


> I've said this before. I believe that anglers evolve in distinct stages. First, it's about catching a fish. Then it's about catching a lot of fish. Then, one strives to catch a big fish. After that, a whole lot of big fish. All of these stages are focused on bragging rights; on impressing others with your angling prowess. Eventually, many of us progress to the point where we no longer care about impressing others. It becomes about self-gratification. It's purely personal. That's when many anglers limit themselves to fly fishing, when many hunters limit themselves to the bow, or the handgun, or the camera. You're in it solely for the satisfaction of personal goals, and what anyone else thinks is immaterial. Nirvana, if you will.


This ... exactly this ...


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

For me it's simple. While certifiably inept at it I just love casting a fly rod. When I go I try hard to catch fish, but if I don't it's okay. I have been outdoors in a beautiful place casting a fly rod.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

To each their own. I love flyfishing, especially salt, and I enjoy spin fishing for bass, especially love surfcasting with a longer spin outfit like when I was a kid with my uncle both with bamboo spin rods. I admire all fishers who support conservation.


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

hipshot said:


> And any method that increases the challenge can be said to be nobler.


Setting up fishing challenges for oneself to achieve is motivating and fun, and I'm all for it, but in no way, shape, or form does it constitute some measure of comparison between you and others.

Fly fishing is fun, we all agree. How you choose to have fun is not, however, any sort of indicator of one's superiority over others who choose to enjoy themselves differently.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Uhhhhhh............
I wasn’t aware that I said it was


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

numbskull said:


> Setting up fishing challenges for oneself to achieve is motivating and fun, and I'm all for it, but in no way, shape, or form does it constitute some measure of comparison between you and others.


The point is it has nothing to do with others, it's all about what I want to do. I don't even take conventional tackle when I'm by myself or with other fly-fishermen because I do virtually nothing but fly fishing. The only exception is vertical jigging if I'm offshore,because I enjoy it and it brings other fish to the boat that are targets for fly fishing.
And, I never claimed to be good at fly fishing, I just like it.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

numbskull said:


> A flyrod is just another way to fish.
> Don't get caught up in thinking that a fly rod is the "most noble" way to fish.
> Such a thing does not exist.


Sure. Kids and tourists enjoy catching fish too. Nothing wrong with spin gear there. 

On a serious note, I love watching my daughter catch on spin gear. She gets fired up and excited to see the fish and that gets me fired up. I could spend all day with her doing that and never pick up a rod. But if I am fishing, its always fly because that's where I derive my enjoyment and satisfaction.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

numbskull said:


> How you choose to have fun is not, however, any sort of indicator of one's superiority over others who choose to enjoy themselves differently.


The skill set to sight cast using a fly rod is absolutely superior to fishing dead bait on the bottom. Insofar as being a better person than folks who choose other methods of fishing or don’t fish at all? Of course not! That you even went there says quite a bit.


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

Surffshr said:


> The skill set to sight cast using a fly rod is absolutely superior to fishing dead bait on the bottom.


You're mistaken. The skill set is different but the best bait fishermen are every bit as skilled as the best fly fishermen......indeed, the technique one chooses and enjoys has no bearing on one's skill as a fisherman.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

numbskull said:


> You're mistaken. The skill set is different but the best bait fishermen are every bit as skilled as the best fly fishermen......indeed, the technique one chooses and enjoys has no bearing on one's skill as a fisherman.


A rod holder may be able to drown a shrimp, but it can't double haul or roll cast to a cruising fish.

That said...I think we need some of this...


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

numbskull, you seem to be pushing an agenda here. From your posts one might perceive that you suffer from feelings of inferiority toward fly anglers. This thread's theme has been about appreciating the challenge and the thrill of catching fish on a fly. No one here -- NO ONE -- has stated that fly anglers are superior to other anglers. The only person who has broached that concept is you. Now, we can't control what you think. But please, stop whining. You are not a victim of discrimination. If you keep insisting that you are, some of these folks' patience with you might begin to wear thin.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

numbskull is very fitting...


----------



## OakHill63 (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow, never expected this many replies. It is great to know I’m not alone, and there are others who have friends that wonder why we picked up a fly rod. Some of the coolest things said in this conversation has been how much enjoyment it is slinging a fly.
Yesterday I was out in the creeks in St Augustine and the wind was fairly strong 10 to 15. I threw a spinning reel for most of the day....but my mind was always on the fly rod. When the wind died for a brief moment, I’d pick it up. One of those brief moments I was very fortunate to be in a creek that had a little protection, and I was able to put a fly right beside an oyster clump, and had a small red take it. It was so much fun watching him turn, dip down, and take the fly. Felt it...strip set and lifted my rod. That is a hard thing to do after 30 years of spinning tackle hook sets. All my instincts wanted to set the hook with the rod. It was an absolute joyful moment setting that hook and feeling the response. Brought him to the boat and then let him go. So much fun!!
I’m learning more and more about casting with high wind conditions and haven’t done too bad. Its a little tough with having to deal with small creeks and high saw grass sides, and oysters....but I’m getting better each time. Right now I’m sort of in solo mode, because most of my fishing friends would never have the patience to work an area like I’m doing now. Bought a stick anchor to help with the tide and wind, and trying to control the boat without touching the trolling motor so much (Need 3 arms to fly fish with a trolling motor). It used to be with spinning tackle I never slowed down...bumped the trolling motor constantly. I have noticed a considerable difference with the stick anchor type method. Seeing more life. I probably have blown past a ton of opportunities the old way....now, I’m “fly minded”....looking for opportunities to cast to nervous water, or humps cruising down the bank. (Too bad there isn’t a fly that mullet like....or is there???).
I appreciate all the great responses. I know when my conventional tackle friends ask me about fly fishing, they see and hear the new passion. Its freakin addictive. I’m pretty sure they will come around to it some day, but who knows.
Its cool to know I’m not the only one out there with friends wondering, “what the heck is he doing?”


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

12-14 years ago I used to see a poling skiff here and there and thought it was just some crazy guys doing something out of place and here I am...I just didn’t know what I was missing. Pretty funny


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I missed the bait fishing stage, my dad didn't believe in it, said it was cheating. I have no idea how to bait fish.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> I missed the bait fishing stage, my dad didn't believe in it, said it was cheating. I have no idea how to bait fish.


Either wait in line at the ass crack of dawn with a bunch of googans to pay for bait then bother with keeping it alive then thread it on a hook and sling it out and hope to catch anything but a turd rustler (hardhead) or snot shark (gafftop). Maybe waste a few hours of prime morning fishing to cast net some finger mullet and not rip your net up on oyster. 
I used to do it, got tired of fooling with it.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

The wife liked to do it. I used to cast net bait for her, and occasionally drowned a shrimp just to spend some time with her. She wouldn't get in a kayak, but she loved my bass boat. She'd have loved my new skiff. Whenever we stayed at Matagorda Bay Nature Park she and one of our friends (he's probably never picked up a fly rod in his life) used to drown shrimp all night off the pier there, and have a ball doing it. At Goose Island State Park she would take a folding chair and set up under the bridge with a pound of fresh dead and spend the whole day there. She had simple needs. Hell, she married me.........


----------



## Andrew Jones (Mar 22, 2016)

I haven't fished bait in years and I seldom fish conventional gear now, but I sometimes think about grabbing my box of 51 mirrolures and mirrodines and plugging the surf for specks. Heck, it was so much fun watching that popping cork go down too fishing with live bait. That was every bit as much fun as catching bream on a cane pole when I was 10 years old. My fun is on the fly rod now catching fish with a fly I tied. Even though I miss plugging the surf, I just can't put my fly rod down long enough to do it.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Fly anglers are superior to other anglers. I said it! Now get over it! Except maybe equal to the topwater plug fisherman. I do love fly fishing but I absolutely love seeing a fish bust my plug as I am walking it in on my baitcaster. Bam!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah...fishing is fun no matter how you do it. And getting skunked is still better than working.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Bottom line: If you're having fun and not hurting the resource, fish however you want; I don't care. Throwing a fly is a lot of fun to me. So is throwing plugs. Hell, I soak bait with my kid sometimes and have fun with that too. With that said, I feel that having fly gear on my skiff makes me like 30% cooler than everyone else when I show up at the ramp.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Either wait in line at the ass crack of dawn with a bunch of googans to pay for bait then bother with keeping it alive then thread it on a hook and sling it out and hope to catch anything but a turd rustler (hardhead) or snot shark (gafftop). Maybe waste a few hours of prime morning fishing to cast net some finger mullet and not rip your net up on oyster.
> I used to do it, got tired of fooling with it.


You need some compressed O2 to keep that bait healthy...one shot kill meat fisherman!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Fly is more challenging, at least in Florida. I can go out any time I want with live bait and catch endless redfish snook, etc. It's boring to me. I like the challenge of sight casting fish and the harder it is to catch them, the more I enjoy it. It's a masochism of sorts. Your friends can't understand because they haven't gone through all the pain, had the stars all align, and have it culminate in watching that one fish eat. It's a gift maybe you can give them. If they're willing to accept it that is.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Exposure to the "Art" of Flyfishing garners more flyfishers. Coupled with this new approach for a fisher can be and is often a greater appreciation for conservation and our natural world. I am not entirely familiar with numbers and age of flyfishers. I recall how the industry boomed after "A River Flows Thru It" aired. Sharing, teaching, promoting "The Art of Flyfishing" can only be good. I am not saying other fishers do not have the same appreciation, some perhaps many do, but there is a difference. Fly fishing inherently promotes a great awareness.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I think television has made a difference. Many people used to be afraid to try fly fishing. Some ego-driven "experts" perpetuated the concept that fly fishing is a mysterious art, steeped in vague traditions and customs, and only the most dedicated and skilled people were capable of mastering this black art. Fly anglers were almost a secret society. But in the past couple of decades television has shown a lot of long rod coverage, and more and more people have come to realize that anyone can do it. And while it's true that fly rods and reels can be much more expensive than conventional inshore tackle, one doesn't need a $2,000 combo to enjoy the sport. A $250 or $300 investment will buy a rod, reel, and line that even an experienced fluff chucker will enjoy using. It doesn't have to be a rich man's sport.

Some of the guys I fish with use the long rod exclusively. Some use it when conditions are ideal, or at least favorable. A couple of them will probably never pick a fly rod up, unless it's to pass it to me. But we all derive great enjoyment from fishing our own favorite methods, and we all enjoy fishing together. And that's why we go fishing -- to enjoy ourselves.

I taught myself how to cast a fly rod sixty years ago. I like to tell people I have been diligently reinforcing bad habits since then. Technical casting instructors generally blow their brains out, or order a heaping helping of hemlock, after watching me cast. But I get the fly where it needs to go (well........ usually), often get a fish to eat it, and ALWAYS have a ball doing it. When folks ask, I tell them it's all about timing. If you shoot skeet well you'll cast a fly rod well.

But whether you use a fly rod always, sometimes, or never, fishing should always be fun, and should always be done with people you enjoy fishing with when you aren't seeking solitude.


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> numbskull is very fitting...


LOL. You're right (even if not particularly clever). 

A fool I am. The sort that in his 40's, after decades of hard fishing by other techniques, became a fly fishing purist (or elitist if, you want). Chasing around Cape Cod Bay burning $4/gal fuel trying (and repeatedly failing) to land #30 bluefin with a 10wt, running 25 miles across across open rough water to sight cast for striped bass on flats off Tuckernuck, spending thousands of dollars on poorly guided bonefish trips in places like South Andros and the Acklins.....long before they became popular, and (worst of all) blind casting day after day and night after night for large striped bass. 

Belatedly, I realized how stupid it was to artificially limit myself to a single technique. 
So I got over the elitist thing (albeit slowly) and returned to plugging again, building all my own stuff, and surf casting. And still I fly fish. Plenty. And I enjoy it all. And I am a much better fisherman for it. 

The original poster's friends are asking a valid question. Why do you fly fish? There are many valid answers but if those answers require you to denigrate another's mode of fishing then based on my own mistakes I am pretty sure you are not yet as good a fisherman as you consider yourself.......no matter how good your roll cast may be. 

And as for "trolling", I did many years of that in the rips behind Nantucket (where a moment's inattention can sink and kill you) and in the days before GPS/Loran (where your boat/life depended on getting home in dense fog). 
I can say with absolute certainty that the skill set required for that fishery far exceeds anything I ever found necessary to become a successful sight fisherman.

So get over yourself. Fly fishing is fun. Enjoy it. But drop the elitist crap. You're hurting yourself. I wasted 10 years of my fishing life figuring it out.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

numbskull said:


> LOL. You're right (even if not particularly clever).
> 
> A fool I am. The sort that in his 40's, after decades of hard fishing by other techniques, became a fly fishing purist (or elitist if, you want). Chasing around Cape Cod Bay burning $4/gal fuel trying (and repeatedly failing) to land #30 bluefin with a 10wt, running 25 miles across across open rough water to sight cast for striped bass on flats off Tuckernuck, spending thousands of dollars on poorly guided bonefish trips in places like South Andros and the Acklins.....long before they became popular, and (worst of all) blind casting day after day and night after night for large striped bass.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you made it elitist for yourself. I’m glad you recovered and actually started fishing (again).


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

OakHill63 said:


> I replied with, “man....you just don’t understand, that frustration, is literally some of the fun.”


That's exactly it. My wife will ask these types of questions, and I just tell her that if I'm not frustrated, then I'm not having fun. She just rolls her eyes and think I'm crazy.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

The effectiveness of a fly rod vs conventional will vary with the type of fishing you're doing. A fly rod can't dredge deep water or troll as efficiently as conventional tackle, and isn't likely a match for live bait in any situation, but in the hands of a skilled angler I am certain that a fly rod is the supirior tool for sight fishing to spooky fish in shallow water with artificials. Softer/quieter entry, the ability to pick up and change direction quicker than if you had to reel in, and honestly a good fly caster can accurately deliver a fly just about as far as someone with a spinnig rod (the key word being accurately, not just a blind heave), also, as you gain experience and ability you won't have to false cast so much to deliver the fly. An important skill to develop is a quick pick up and delivery. 

A fly rod is also IMO a better tool for spooky, selectively feeding trout (salmanoid), and there have been times that I've done much better on seatrout under birds than guys next to me throwing conventional, the fish wanted something small that kind of suspended in the water which a fly rod is more capable of accomodating. 

There will always be trade offs with regard to effectiveness between different types of tackle, but to me, nothing matches the satisfation of doing a good job of presenting a fly to a fish I can see, watching the eat and catching it, all on a fly I made, but that's what I enjoy, not something I need to insist on anyone else doing. As I got more inclined to want to fly fish, I did begin to fish less with my buddies who wanted to fish other ways, because it wouldn't be fair to expect them to sit idle and out of the way while I cast when they are used to being able to have a couple of guys on the deck fishing.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I sure don't feel like I'm a better fishermen or person cause I fly fish. Like Smak said I'm an ugly caster but I've caught about 40 different species on fly. I could care less when others bait chunk or plug. I've given all my grandsons (4) fly rods and eventually they will learn how as i did.
Tying flies is relaxing as is casting a fly rod, ethereal.

i still haven't caught a Tarpon on fly, this year this will change, then there's those dam grass carp...


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

Part of what makes fishing so much fun like every sport is progress. In any type of fishing when you start out you are learning and developing a new skill set. One that is easily measured by how many fish you catch, how far you can cast etc. Flyfishing just had so many skills you need to develop to be really good at it. So especially for those who have gotten really good with conventional tackle flyfishing can give you something new that you can spend countless hours getting better at and it’s so hard to truly become a master you can fly fish for a really long time without plateauing. I started flyfishing for bream and even caught my first red on a fly rod combo maybe costing 60bucks so gear that works doesn’t need to be expensive, but hey buying gear is also part of the fun so fly fishing gives you countless new things to buy


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

crboggs said:


> Yup. Absolutely. All the time with my neighbors and in-laws.
> 
> In the salt, I think its more about sight casting vs blind casting.
> 
> Two completely different perspectives and approaches.


This ^^^^ I can't do the blind casting with a fly rod deal. It is sight casting only for me when on a fly fishing trip. 

I also enjoy blind casting lures around reefs. I damn good at it and know every reef system in my area. But when I am doing that, the fly rod stays at home.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> I sure don't feel like I'm a better fishermen or person cause I fly fish. Like Smak said I'm an ugly caster but I've caught about 40 different species on fly. I could care less when others bait chunk or plug. I've given all my grandsons (4) fly rods and eventually they will learn how as i did.
> Tying flies is relaxing as is casting a fly rod, ethereal.
> 
> i *still haven't caught a Tarpon on fly*, this year this will change, then there's those dam grass carp...


I'm in the same boat... But I have caught a grass carp! It only took 3 months and I caught 2 in 2 days!


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Sethsawyer said:


> Part of what makes fishing so much fun like every sport is progress. In any type of fishing when you start out you are learning and developing a new skill set. One that is easily measured by how many fish you catch, how far you can cast etc. Flyfishing just had so many skills you need to develop to be really good at it. So especially for those who have gotten really good with conventional tackle flyfishing can give you something new that you can spend countless hours getting better at and it’s so hard to truly become a master you can fly fish for a really long time without plateauing. I started flyfishing for bream and even caught my first red on a fly rod combo maybe costing 60bucks so gear that works doesn’t need to be expensive, but hey buying gear is also part of the fun so fly fishing gives you countless new things to buy


This... And to answer the OP, it's another way to bond with my grandfather, who spends half the year traveling the country in an RV exclusively for fly fishing and photography. You know, everything that Instagram says is cool these days, he's been doing since retirement for over a decade. I think he would be ROTFL if I told him he is cool in the eyes of social media. 

All my friends spin fish, and I enjoy it just as much. But no, they don't understand why I put myself through torture of practicing to cast, ruining numerous flies at the vise, spending extra money on expensive fly gear, etc. It's just another fun hobby, but when I want dinner, you can rest assured that I'll have a jig head with a Gulp shrimp on it.

I don't see fly fishing as anything other than a difficult skill to catch a fish, or try to catch in my case. For some, it's recreational, for others, it's to feed the family. I've seen anything from a Coke bottle with twine and a hook, all the way to $2,000+ setups on 60' sportfishers. Funny though, the fish have no idea what money is. I think it's safe to say that we're all fortunate enough to not have to sight cast with a Coke bottle.


----------



## Dallas Furman (May 13, 2018)

Snakesurf said:


> Fly anglers are superior to other anglers. I said it! Now get over it! Except maybe equal to the topwater plug fisherman. I do love fly fishing but I absolutely love seeing a fish bust my plug as I am walking it in on my baitcaster. Bam!


That’s like saying your beliefs make you a better person...not your actions


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Never really had your problem but I goof up my strip set from time to time.


----------



## Sam4msu (Jun 24, 2019)

I definitely qualify as an UGLY caster but I sure do have fun trying. Nothing better than seeing a Redfish and casting a lure that you tied and getting the eat!! I still chuck gear quit a bit but when I’m really felling it I bring nothing but the 8wt.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Copahee Hound said:


> This... And to answer the OP, it's another way to bond with my grandfather, who spends half the year traveling the country in an RV exclusively for fly fishing and photography. You know, everything that Instagram says is cool these days, he's been doing since retirement for over a decade. I think he would be ROTFL if I told him he is cool in the eyes of social media.
> 
> All my friends spin fish, and I enjoy it just as much. But no, they don't understand why I put myself through torture of practicing to cast, ruining numerous flies at the vise, spending extra money on expensive fly gear, etc. It's just another fun hobby, but when I want dinner, you can rest assured that I'll have a jig head with a Gulp shrimp on it.
> 
> I don't see fly fishing as anything other than a difficult skill to catch a fish, or try to catch in my case. For some, it's recreational, for others, it's to feed the family. I've seen anything from a Coke bottle with twine and a hook, all the way to $2,000+ setups on 60' sportfishers. Funny though, the fish have no idea what money is. I think it's safe to say that we're all fortunate enough to not have to sight cast with a Coke bottle.


If anyone took up fly fishing just to feed the family they’ll likely starve...


----------



## 8w8n8 (Sep 30, 2017)

… its actually pretty funny … a couple groups of people me and my wife hang around with I'm the only fly fisher (the wife spin fishes) and talk about the punch line of a joke(s) … I think I know how Boudreaux & Thibodeaux feel now … (although, you should hear the ribbing the guy that plays in a badminton league gets!) … but if I'm sitting at the vise or lawn casting when a couple comes over for dinner or somebody returns a borrowed tool, its all different … the dude is so transfixed & fascinated with tying a fly or even casting (40ft!!!), I'll spend the next hour answering all sort of fly fishing questions … that's how I got started, and 37 years later I still ask questions … hell, I thought I knew about casting & fly tying till I started flats fishing around 15 years ago, and I'm still learning (read _paying my dues_) … (flats) fly fishing: its not for everyone but it WORKS for me ...


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

I have not used bait. either dead or alive in years. Being confined to bank fishing I allowed a friend to talk me into using bait again. Bought minnows, used two or three and dumped the rest. Just not for me. We have a fairly steady ESE wind here and bank fishing areas are usually crowed so my fly fishing is very limited. I know I can wade and get to more fly friendly water but even that is not allowed right now. I can and do cast Spooks, Mirrolures, Mirrodines, Many different kinds of soft plastic and gold spoons. I bought two open faced outfits for fishing jetties and find I do not like them. My first rod was a fly rod, my second open faced spinning, and last bait casting. Fell in love with bait casters. For me it is either fly rod or bait casting rod. Spell check on here is a mess. It does not like either Mirrolures, or Mirrodines. Guessing it don't fish.


----------

